# Payday/Payday 2 Discussion Thread



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2014)

Considering the fact that Payday was free for a day for 1 days so I am guessing all our members have it already and Payday 2 is also pretty cheap and always come on sales so I am making this thread for these games.

[YOUTUBE]Gb-_DKC6wc4[/YOUTUBE]

So this game is all about money. Do jobs, make cash. Spend the cash on weapons, mods, masks then again do jobs and make cash simple as that. But its hell of fun when you play with friends or others on your team.
Discuss yours level, skills weapons.
When you wanna play so others might join you, anything related to this game can come here. 

As for me, currently sitting on level 16. Thinking about going for Enforcer and Mastermind skill trees but kinda confused. Same goes for weapon, have around 400000 cash but haven't bought any weapon yet. Thinking about JP36 or CAR-4, again confused between two so making do with stock weapon.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 20, 2014)

I have both payday and payday 2 . Which one is more fun ? I have played payday 2 , it was so much fun to play with friends . If we can have some more members , then i will install it right away .


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2014)

iittopper said:


> I have both payday and payday 2 . Which one is more fun ? I have played payday 2 , it was so much fun to play with friends . If we can have some more members , then i will install it right away .



I am currently playing it nowadays. Join in.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 20, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I am currently playing it nowadays. Join in.



Download size ?


----------



## snap (Oct 21, 2014)

6gb ^^ iirc


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 21, 2014)

Duh !!!


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2014)

Got to Level 17. Bought a gun and modded it, and man does it make a difference.


----------



## amjath (Oct 21, 2014)

I tried payday 2 on a single player mode and my useless team let me down everytime. Then I came to know that it should be best played as co-op :/


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 21, 2014)

Played Payday 1 SP long back. The game is fun. But how do we get better drills  ?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2014)

Whats the size of co-op team in Payday 1?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 21, 2014)

^^ IIRC it's 4.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Played Payday 1 SP long back. The game is fun. But how do we get better drills  ?



You can't. No matter what you do, drill always jams. 



Piyush said:


> Whats the size of co-op team in Payday 1?



4 in PD1 as well as PD2


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2014)

Finally bought several weapons and modded them. The new guy John Wick is good. And the masks come with it, the specs. Man they are awesome. Now I don't need any mask at all....Glasses all the way.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 23, 2014)

Have payday 1


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2014)

We usually play Payday 2 only. The game is too good and with recent updates its now better than before. The game is quite cheap right now, if you wanna get it and join us.

Me,    [MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] Play PD2 nearly everyday in evening now.  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] also joins sometimes.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 23, 2014)

^ Is it worth it? I'm thinking of buying it

I'm an FPS newbie though :/


----------



## iittopper (Oct 23, 2014)

gameranand said:


> We usually play Payday 2 only. The game is too good and with recent updates its now better than before. The game is quite cheap right now, if you wanna get it and join us.
> 
> Me,    [MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] ,    [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] Play PD2 nearly everyday in evening now.  [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] also joins sometimes.



Downloaded it . Let me know when you guys play .

- - - Updated - - -



Sarath said:


> ^ Is it worth it? I'm thinking of buying it
> 
> I'm an FPS newbie though :/



Buy it now . Its available for very cheap now . If you love Coop games that require teamwork , then definitely get it .


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2014)

Sarath said:


> ^ Is it worth it? I'm thinking of buying it
> 
> I'm an FPS newbie though :/



yes..


----------



## Sarath (Oct 24, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Buy it now . Its available for very cheap now . If you love Coop games that require teamwork , then definitely get it .


 I love CO op games since im so uncooperative


----------



## gameranand (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh this 530 MB update. Damn it, just fixing some things and added a trailer of John Wick and Chains. Now I have to wait until it finished to play it.


----------



## snap (Oct 26, 2014)

Mani got hotline miami dlc we can play new heist now


----------



## Sarath (Oct 28, 2014)

Just bought the game. Would be my first FPS purchase on my PC. That 8 GB download is taking it's time.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 28, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Just bought the game. Would be my first FPS purchase on my PC. That 8 GB download is taking it's time.



good choice . You wont be disappointed . add me - randomlocks


----------



## gameranand (Oct 28, 2014)

1.5 GB Update....All my skill points returned and perks points too. Now I have to think again for assigning them


----------



## Sarath (Oct 28, 2014)

Damn I just paused the download at 65% and then played a game or two (dota) and then when I tried to resume the download, it restarted the whole thing starting from 0% now. Seriously, what #$%^ is this!


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarath said:


> Damn I just paused the download at 65% and then played a game or two (dota) and then when I tried to resume the download, it restarted the whole thing starting from 0% now. Seriously, what #$%^ is this!



yeah a update came in few hrs ago. You should had disabled automatic updates before downloading.


----------



## snap (Oct 30, 2014)

*www.humblebundle.com/weekly get your free masks


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2014)

snap said:


> *www.humblebundle.com/weekly get your free masks



You have my thanks.


----------



## snap (Oct 31, 2014)

Played with sarath today, need the pros; anand and mani


----------



## DDIF (Oct 31, 2014)

[MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION], sorry guys didn't saw the thread and was away for some days. Thanks for tagging me in post. Will be free tonight so can play.
Please update asap as there are many updates.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2014)

snap said:


> Played with sarath today, need the pros; anand and mani



Well I am here now. Kinda busy in daytime but you can ping me for this game in Evening and night.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 31, 2014)

gameranand said:


> yeah a update came in few hrs ago. You should had disabled automatic updates before downloading.



how big was the update ? 1.5 GB ?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2014)

iittopper said:


> how big was the update ? 1.5 GB ?



Yeah and after that several updates as well.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 2, 2014)

Goddamn it.  [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] you need some level ups dude and your friend who was playing. 

Just ping me when I am playing for easy farming. I'll pick the jobs suitable for you and yet generate large Money and XP. I thought Old Hoxton would be good but damn it was hard.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 4, 2014)

^ Damn that was too difficult. I need some cash to buy a new gun. Damn I'm making pocket change here playing these low lvl missions.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 4, 2014)

Play with me for large money, like last time.  Now I am level 86, so much cash that I am unlocking Mask slots with them. LOL


----------



## Sarath (Nov 4, 2014)

^ Giff me some money then


----------



## gameranand (Nov 4, 2014)

Sarath said:


> ^ Giff me some money then



You can not gift money to others in this game. You gotta earn them yourself.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> You can not gift money to others in this game. You gotta earn them yourself.


\

Story of my life


----------



## gameranand (Nov 5, 2014)

Nearing the Infamy now. Level 90+.


----------



## snap (Nov 5, 2014)

Completed hoxton breakout


----------



## gameranand (Nov 5, 2014)

snap said:


> Completed hoxton breakout



Completed Hoxton Breakout on Overkill multiple times. 
DW remaining.


----------



## DDIF (Nov 5, 2014)

y u no play with me???


----------



## gameranand (Nov 5, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> y u no play with me???



Coz U no online.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 7, 2014)

Reached Infamy and now I-50 level. 
Entered a lobby with all under 60 levels and finally I know how a Infamy guys feel when they get in a noob lobby.


----------



## DDIF (Nov 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Reached Infamy and now I-50 level.
> Entered a lobby with all under 60 levels and finally I know how a Infamy guys feel when they get in a noob lobby.


Really? Dude, they just put an I in front of your level number and you feel different?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 7, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Really? Dude, they just put an I in front of your level number and you feel different?



n00berananad


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 7, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Really? Dude, they just put an I in front of your level number and you feel different?


LOL. Hahaha   very true.
Just the difference of an 'I'.

BTW you didn't keep ur word and [MENTION=12812]anand[/MENTION] and one X-Man kinda guy helped me reaching level 60


----------



## gameranand (Nov 7, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> Really? Dude, they just put an I in front of your level number and you feel different?



Its not about me feeling different. Its about the attitude of other people towards me when I enter a lobby and lobby is not filled with Infamy guys.


nikku_hot123 said:


> LOL. Hahaha   very true.
> Just the difference of an 'I'.
> 
> BTW you didn't keep ur word and [MENTION=12812]anand[/MENTION] and one X-Man kinda guy helped me reaching level 60



Ah that Sterben guy. Only played with him twice but good guy and he from Noida. I always prefer to play with Ghost or others who don't use hacks.


----------



## snap (Nov 7, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> n00berananad



^^


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2014)

Guys use this. Its awesome and officially supported by developers of the game.
*steamcommunity.com/groups/HoxHud


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2014)

Nowadays playing assault mode....going berserk on everything with Ghost build and Muscle perk fully completed.
Also heavily modded guns help a lot, thanks to them Bulldozers don't scare me anymore. I can go toe to toe with them. 

Here is my heavy mission weaponry


Spoiler



Krinkov
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/23969662648189229/434E0E73191D0F60BD0B6923A36ED0FF9EDD4399/1024x576.resizedimage

CAR-4
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/23969662648184626/2ABED789F3268C5E127C1738782DA2F06045BD8A/1024x576.resizedimage

The Judge Shotgun. Though Krinkov is better at killing Dozer IMO due to the ROF.
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/23969662659468368/4353C0EE5E5EB890D856FA49C58DB31CAD9CA4CE/1024x576.resizedimage



*   [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]
Thanks a lot for that Gage Mods Courier DLC gift. Without that, this modification was not possible at all. *


----------



## snap (Nov 10, 2014)

Giff guns ;_;


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 10, 2014)

I had bought this game quite some before in steam sale and now I finally have time to play it.
Starting new, it feels a bit tough for the newbees. My first heist was a disaster.
Any tips for beginners? I can aim down the sights and shoot, but I presume there's much more to this than that.

##Also, can a moderator edit this thread so that people can share their steam Id and it shows on the first page.


----------



## snap (Nov 10, 2014)

[MENTION=93921]toad_frog09[/MENTION]  just add anand on steam he got almost every one of us in his friend list


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sent. But how will I know which ones are you with all your freaky names?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2014)

snap said:


> Giff guns ;_;



If I could have then I would have but I can't so I blant.


----------



## DDIF (Nov 11, 2014)

toad_frog09 said:


> Sent. But how will I know which ones are you with all your freaky names?



You might want to thoroughly read this post *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/181930-tdf-playdates-v2-0-a.html#post2082229



gameranand said:


> *[MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]
> Thanks a lot for that Gage Mods Courier DLC gift. Without that, this modification was not possible at all. *



No problem dude, my pleasure.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 14, 2014)

Reached Infamy 2. 
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25096108679036453/C2FE232E1E9E7CA2EE7AABB73D687E2B916C11DE/1024x576.resizedimage

And this is going to be my new build...OP at both assault and Ghost. 
*Ghost + Enforcer Build*


----------



## DDIF (Nov 14, 2014)

Those of you who play except me and   [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] might wanna see this

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKlKSXjKObI


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2014)

Dayum I am getting better at this game. Now Hoxton Breakout or Hotline Miami at Overkill is very doable. DW is still far away in loud scenarios but then for DW on loud you need perfect team co-ordination in everything to successfully complete it.
Nearing Infamy 3 now, II-94.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2014)

Holy Shyte. 3 GB Update, a new heist, several weapons and new features. 
After the update is done, Payday here I come my love. Its been long time since we made love.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Dec 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Its been long time since we made love.



*payday 2 hides in a corner, cowering in fear.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2014)

toad_frog09 said:


> *payday 2 hides in a corner, cowering in fear.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 17, 2015)

Got the game from humble bundle .. anyone for co-op? please add me on stream if any other player want to play the game 
I heard game is better at co-op. not much in single player . I have downloaded the game will check in the evening when I get back to home


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 17, 2015)

Payday 2 gets microtransactions, despite devs saying it wouldn't


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 26, 2019)

Payday 2 Development Resumes, Starbreeze Takes Back “Forever-Free” DLC Promise


----------

